# Missing Pages from Ed Parker's Kenpo Manual



## BuzzW (Jul 7, 2010)

I apologize for not completing the Title before hitting the Submit button.

I am trying a copy of pages 77, 78, 86 and 87 of Ed Parker's Kenpo
System self-defense techniques for Green Belt (Version 3 if possible). These are the pages for Repeated Devastation, Destructive Twins, Wings
of Silk, and Conquering Shield. 

My instructor, Dr. Jerry Erickson, is missing those pages from his manual. Any help will be appreciated.

Please contact me at jvbnwisda@msn.com if you can email or fax those pages.

Mahalo,

BuzzW


----------



## MJS (Jul 7, 2010)

Just so I'm understanding you correctly here, you're looking for a written breakdown of these techniques?  If so, there are a few online sources for them.


----------



## BuzzW (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes Sir,

I am looking for copies of the original pages, which were originally printed on green paper.  If I get copies of the originals in b&w, I can print them on green paper.

BuzzW


----------



## MJS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll give you 3 sources where you can find this.

1) www.kenponet.com

2) www.kenpotalk.com

3) http://www.kenpo-texas.com/kenpobio.htm

All of these have technique breakdowns.  You could probably copy/paste or hand write them.


----------



## Doc (Jul 10, 2010)

BuzzW said:


> I apologize for not completing the Title before hitting the Submit button.
> 
> I am trying a copy of pages 77, 78, 86 and 87 of Ed Parker's Kenpo
> System self-defense techniques for Green Belt (Version 3 if possible). These are the pages for Repeated Devastation, Destructive Twins, Wings
> ...


Buzz, what makes you think I don't have everything?


----------



## BuzzW (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Doc,

I didn't think to ask you directly.  Dr. Erickson is missing the pages so I thought I would try MartialTalk.

Buzz


----------

